# Netzteilanschluss 6 Pin / 8 Pin  PCIE



## Norisk699 (12. Oktober 2011)

Netzteilanschluss 6 Pin / 8 Pin  PCIE


Guten Abend allerseits,

bin gerade ganz schön am grübeln. Vielleicht sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Habe ein (gutes altes) Enermax Liberty 500 Watt Netzteil.

Von der Power die es bringt sollte es auch in Zukunft reichen, werde nämlich dieser Tage von einer GTX 460 auf eine GTX 570 Grafikkarte wechseln.

Mein Problem sieht nun folgendermaßen aus:

Die neue GTX 570 benötigt 1x 6 PIN PCIE und 1x 8 PIN PCIE  Stromanschluss.  (Bisher die GTX 460 hatte ja 2 x 6 PIN PCIE)

Nachdem ich die GTX 570 also ohne groß nachzudenken bestellt habe, fällt mir folgendes auf:

Mein Enermax Liberty hat lediglich 2 x 6 PIN PCIE Anschlussbuchsen am Netzteil direkt dran.

Wie ist das jetzt also... Es wird mir ja wohl nichts bringen, den 6 PIN PCIE vom Netzteil mit nem Adapter zum 8 PIN PCIE zu machen und das dann in die Grafikkarte zu stecken, oder?

Was sollte man jetzt im Idealfall machen, um irgendwie den 8 PIN PCIE an der Grafikkarte zu bedienen, ohne gleich extra ein Netzteil zu kaufen, welches solch einen Anschluss direkt (z.B. modular) bietet?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2011)

Könnte gehen mit dem Adapterkabel, es gibt aber auch so einen Adapter mit 2 x Molex auf 8pol. PEG


----------



## Norisk699 (12. Oktober 2011)

argh... danke!  Das wär wohl ne möglichkeit!

ich suche bestimmt schon 20 minuten im caseking... aber DAS hat die suchfunktion nicht ausgespuckt... 

Weil von der Watt-Power dürfte es ja zwischen 6 und 8 Pol am Netzteil keinen unterschied machen...

Die Grafikkarte hat eh ne TDP von 225 Watt und wenn ich mal rechne    75W (PCIE 2.0 16er Steckplatz) + 75 Watt 6 Pol PCIE + 75 Watt 6 Pol PCIE   = 225 Watt  (tät eh reichen)... Aber nein... man muss ja unbedingt 75 Watt Sicherheit einbauen und nen blöden 8er Stecker an die Grafikkarte bauen... 



PS: @ Bakterius  

nur noch 11 Posts bis zum   Mega-Schnapszahl-Jubiläum  (11.111 Posts... RESPEKT)   --> na dann Prost!  ... oder Post?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal der andere Adapter .



> nur noch 11 Posts bis zum Mega-Schnapszahl-Jubiläum (11.111 Posts... RESPEKT) --> na dann Prost! ... oder Post?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Wohl eher Prost anstatt Post, man wird es sehen.


----------



## Norisk699 (12. Oktober 2011)

der link geht nicht 

aber jetzt geh ich mal schlafen. du weisst schon: "morgenstund hat gold im mund"

wenn es mich nervt und ich morgen nervös werde hol ich mir vielleicht ja doch spontan ein neues Netzteil... hehe...
Ich liebäugle ohnehin schon länger mit einem Enermax Modu87+ in der 600er oder 700er Ausführung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2011)

Ein schönes Cougar CMX / SX 550 wäre auch was feines. Mehr wie 500W bräuchte man nicht. Hier nochmal ein Versuch


----------



## Norisk699 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja, 500 Watt habe ich eben derzeit eh schon und ich denke mit meinen X Festplatten / Lüftern / Q9550 @ 3,7 GHZ (Spannung entsprechend, hab ich etz aber nicht im Kopf) und GTX 570 und vielleicht will man in Zukunft ja doch mal ein SLI aufbauen (hatte ich schon mal, aber 2 x 7900er hatten damals ja nicht soviel geschluckt)...

Wenn ich mir schon ein neues kaufen würde dann eher MEHR als 500  Watt (auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt vorhabe, meinen PC in ne heizung umzubauen und ständig über 500 watt rauszuhauen *g*... aber die Power würde nicht schaden...)

Das Cougar gucke ich mir auch an. 

Habe halt nur gelesen dass das von mir genannte Enermax sehr leise und sehr effizient und schön kabelgemanaged (wie ich das gewohnt bin teilmodular) sein und so weiter..

naja, jetzt aber gute nacht. ich überleg mir das mit dem adapter bis morgen nochmal.


EDIT: den adapter hol ich mir morgen beim arlt in der mittagspause (is gleich 5 min zu fuss entfernt *g*).

und dann überleg ich nochmal ausführlich ob ich nicht mal netzteil austauschen könnte. ich denke 20-40€ wären ja sogar für das alte noch drin...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte mit dem Enermax leider schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn es unbedingt mehr sein soll damm würde sich auch das Cougar GX 600 / SX 700 anbieten. Probiere erstmal den Adapter, dann kann man weiter sehen. Wie war das mit dem Bett????


----------



## Rurdo (13. Oktober 2011)

zeigst du mir bitte eine "neue" gtx 570 die 1x6 und 1x8 Pin braucht?


----------



## snaapsnaap (13. Oktober 2011)

Also bei meiner Pro82+ II waren beide 6+2 Pin Anschlüsse nur 6er, die +2 waren lediglich in der Mitte des Kabel abgeleitet, ist ja auch nur Masse...
Praktisch nichts anderes als jeder 1x 6Pin auf 1x 8Pin Adapter, den du einfach benutzen kannst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Grafikkarte sollte ein Stromadapter dabei sein, den kannst du benutzen und dadurch zwei Molex Stecker zu einem 8 Pin PCIe Stecker verbinden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> zeigst du mir bitte eine "neue" gtx 570 die 1x6 und 1x8 Pin braucht?



Bitte schnell bitte gern -> Asus DCII GTX 570 direkt vor meinem rechten Knie


----------



## Norisk699 (13. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bitte schnell bitte gern -> Asus DCII GTX 570 direkt vor meinem rechten Knie


 
In meinem Fall ist es übrigens eine Gigabyte GTX 570 welche laut diversen Händlerangaben 1x6 + 1x8 hat. Und das leuchtet mir auch ein. Grafikkarten mit TDP 225 Watt kommen halt genau auf die Grenze der TDP-Versorgung wenn Sie nur 2x6 hätten... Wenn man also ein bisschen Spielraum einbauen will als Hersteller dann ist ein 8er logisch.


Ein Adapter ist leider nicht dabei weil die Grafikkarte nicht mit Original-Zubehör gekauft wird/wurde... 

Wenn der 2er-Zusatz am netzteil "nur Masse ist" (das hab ich mir schon gedacht), was soll mir das dann sagen... Im Endeffekt brauche ich dann ja dennoch einen Adapter oder ähnliches, es sei denn ich frickel die zwei Anschlüsse selber wo aus nem leeren Kabelende her... aber das sieht unschön aus... 





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem Enermax leider schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn es unbedingt mehr sein soll damm würde sich auch das Cougar GX 600 / SX 700 anbieten. Probiere erstmal den Adapter, dann kann man weiter sehen. Wie war das mit dem Bett????



Mit Enermax schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Seltene Aussage! Hast wohl mal ein "Montags-Gerät" erwischt... 
Aber gut, das ist immer subjektiv. Ich hab seit ich denken kann seit den 1990er Jahren Enermax-Netzteile (seitdem es Enermax eben gibt.... so etwa 1990 glaub ich... und seit 95 hab ich deren Zeug). Hatte noch nie Probleme und die Produkte sind halt schon gut verarbeitet und technisch oftmals wegweisend wie z.B. die schicke Nachlaufsteuerung beim Modu87+


Das Ende vom Lied wird sein:

Ich hol mir heut Mittag vom Arlt so nen 2x4er-Molex_auf-8pin-Adapter und gucke ob mir das gefällt. 

Nochmal zur Rückversicherung: Es geht also genauso meinen 6er Anschluss am Netzteil mit nem 6er PCIE-Kabel zu benutzen und dann einfach einen Adapter 6-auf-8-Pin vorne draufzumachen und den dann in die Grafikkarte zu stöpseln?!   Achso, ich dachte das NT liefert dann max 75 Watt durch... aber klar... wenn man vorne nochmal 2 PIN Masse-erweiterung macht kommt ja trotz des anderen 6er-Kabels mehr durch...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Sollte ja gehen, die Stecker werden ja irgendwie ihren Sinn haben. ISt ja wie mit den Boards mit den 20pol bzw 24 pol. Steckern.
Meins gekam nach wenigen Monaten matschige Elkos und die Stecker vom Kabelmanagement waren auch ziemlich grobschlächtig


----------



## Norisk699 (13. Oktober 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sollte ja gehen, die Stecker werden ja irgendwie ihren Sinn haben. ISt ja wie mit den Boards mit den 20pol bzw 24 pol. Steckern.
> Meins gekam nach wenigen Monaten matschige Elkos und die Stecker vom Kabelmanagement waren auch ziemlich grobschlächtig


 
Ähm... matschige Elkos? Wie hast denn das gemerkt? Haben die zum "schmelzen / schmoren" angefangen und du hast es gerochen ?! 

Und grobschlächtige Kabelmanagement-Stecker... ja wie... die von Enermax sind doch top. schön gesleevt und schön dunkle farbe und stramme sleeves aber trotzdem gut biegbar... naja, ist wohl geschmacksache, oder...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

Nein, das Ding bekam Startprobleme die immer schlimmer wurden innerhalb weniger Wochen. Auch die PEG Kabel hatten einen Wackelkontakt. Passiert halt, aber für mich war es Verlustgeschäft gewesen und nach einem Defekt kaufe ich das gleiche Produkt nicht mehr


----------



## Norisk699 (14. Oktober 2011)

UPDATE: 

Die GTX 570 ist da und eingebaut. Das mit dem Adapter hat geklappt.

Die Karte läuft @ stock wunderbar, auch wenn ich auf 1,01 V gehe und auf 850 MHZ gibt es keine Probleme.

Sobald ich aber die Karte auf 900 MHZ bei 1,04 V takte und dann Furmark starte, schaltet sich der PC umgehend aus wenn ich den Furmark 1080p Benchmark starten will. 
Ich gehe schwer davon aus dass es der Überlastungsschutz meines 500W Enermax ist. Habe mal gemessen und ohne OC saugt der PC schon gute 460-500 Watt unter Volllast (also künstlich erstellte Volllast mit Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig).

Bei einer niedrigeren Spannung und gleichhohem Takt 900MHZ / 1,02 V fliegt zwar nicht das Netzteil, allerdings treten (was ja zu erwarten ist) Instabilitäten auf weil die Grafikkarte für den Takt einfach nicht genug Saft kriegt *g*

Tja, nun heißt es wohl doch mal Ausschau nach einem stärkeren Netzteil halten. Es sei denn ich lasse die Grafikkarte einfach auf Standardspannung und -Takt... Aber das wäre ja langweilig... *g*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2011)

Dann muß wohl was neues ran wenn es zur " langweilig " ist. Hier mal ein paar Anwärter

Guten Hunger


----------

